# Cocobolo Supreme



## greenmtnguy (Jan 25, 2019)

A friend and I collaborated on this. I supplied the handle material and he had the blade. Nicely figured Cocobolo sets the tone 









View attachment 159582

View attachment 159583

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 26, 2019)

Exceptional wood! What a beauty! Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 26, 2019)

Sweet!!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks great especially that cocobolo!


----------



## Patrude (Jan 28, 2019)

Eye candy for sure. Anyone would be proud to own such a fine prize. Beautiful work


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 9, 2019)

Beautiful


----------

